# Poppy back from spay with horror story to boot



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Picked Poppy up from the vets this morning after her spay. All went well and thanks everyone for the advice about the baby bodysuits as it was perfect to stop her licking herself in her travel carrier as the buster collar would ever have fitted inside it.

Horror story coming up.....

The receptionist charged me for the buster collar and I queried the need for it explaining the bodysuit which seems a much more pleasant way of stopping any licking. 

She told me that it's really important as a dog they had in recently wasn't wearing the collar, opened herself up and started eating her own intestines! The vets were very worried that she wouldn't make it but apparently she is fine. 

I think that is reason enough to use the collar!!

One to think about......


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Glad Poppy's spay went well. Hope she's back to her usual self soon. By the way great name for a cockapoo 

Thats a lovely little story for a Thursday morning. Though If the dog has had time to open herself up and start on her intestines, she must have been at it a while so what were the owners doing? I know you can't watch them 24/7 but even so. If it was over night it happened then maybe but I'm sure they must have noticed that the dog was licking/bitting the wound during the a dog that persistent at attacking a wound to do the damage the receptionist said would surly have been trying all day so common sense would have told them something needed doing. Mind you dog owner and common sense doesn't always go hand in hand, except for cockapoo owners.
Anyway, glad the dog was ok

Simon and Poppy (see I said it was a great name)


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh dear I feel sick! Poor dog - glad it had a good recovery after that horrific ordeal.

Very glad Poppy's op went well and the cone is firmly ON! xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

OMG! That is horrible! made me feel quite sick  

Glad Poppy is ok though. xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH WOW! that is sickening....but curious....Wouldnt the dog who aparently was eating its own intestines.......not do that because it would be inflicting pain upon it's self???

We had Lady in the onesie when we could watch her, and the buster collar when we couldn't.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm planning on using a baby vest / big boy vest for Archie next week. Was going to tell the vet I didn't need a collar (espc if I have to pay for it also) unless I felt the baby grow wasn't efficient enough and would then go back and get one...Not sure now


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My lovely vet is not a believer in collars does internal stitches and is not overly worried about licking as stimulates wound healing. I don't think Hattie would ever cope with a collar. In fact in 25yrs of dog ownership I have never had to resort to a collar.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> My lovely vet is not a believer in collars does internal stitches and is not overly worried about licking as stimulates wound healing. I don't think Hattie would ever cope with a collar. In fact in 25yrs of dog ownership I have never had to resort to a collar.


Sounds like my vet. Forgot Archie will have internal stitches. Think I'll stick to the baby vest unless it all goes hurrendously wrong.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just wrestled her into her collar for the night. She looks so sad. Won't be able to keep it up. Feel very guilty....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

for my inca the buster collar was more harm than good as she used it to scratch her stitches. or somtimes if she could catch it on the top stitch she would lick the rest. 

i would say if she is going to be out of your sight or during the night pop the cone on just to be safe. 

delta pulled our her stitches on her leg after getting her dewclaws removed, (completely my fault i took her cone off so she could chew on a bone easier, but i then got to interested in the film i was watching and thats when she did it) it was a scary moment as it was a Saturday night around 11pm. i cleaned it and tried to use butterfly stitches to fix it but that didn't work so just rapped it up. checked it on the Sunday morning, but as it wasn't bleeding i just cleaned it again and wrapped it up then did the same in the evening, and just left it till Monday morning so i could call my vet who took her in checked it and said they wanted to use glue but felt it was just too open. so she was sedated and re stitched. all for free i was very surprised at that. 

i don't know what it would have cost if i had gone the the emergency vet but i don't think it would have been worth it. as she wasn't in distress and wasn't bleeding, OK she bled initially because she had pulled stitches and aggravated the healing wound, but that stopped and i was able to keep it clean till i could get her to the vets that is just a 5 minuet walk from my house. 


i would say that it is unlikely for the scenario the vet nurse was talking about the be repeated by your girl. but like i said if she is out of your sigh or over night pop the cone on, it wont bother her too much when sleeping.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Is that really true? It makes me feel so sick to believe a dog would do that to itself! 

Will def be using a collar when it's Obi's turn!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yuck sounds a bit far fetched though!
Must say im a fan of the collar after Buddy did manage to pull his stitches out and licked the area which made it so sore, he toke alot longer to heal then he should.Im sure he quite liked it in the end (my shins didnt though!!)


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

As far as I know is true. Both the receptionist and the vet nurse doing the discharge both told me independently. Still makes my legs go weak!

Cone firmly on at night and when we are out if the house. How many days does she need it for? The full 10?


----------

